# Lose the f&$#*g phone people!!!



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

People’s addiction to their “smartphone” is getting out of hand, isn’t it?

Case in point. We live on a lake and have all the usual “toys” that come with that so my son, his wife, and kids invited another couple and their kids to my place for the Monday holiday. The kids are all friends and go to school together. So far so good. We like to share.

Anyway, the dad in that family, turns out, is one of those who can’t function without his godamn phone right in his face at all times. The adults are all sitting around and chatting but not this guy. He just stares at his phone. Mute. I figured he’s an emergency doctor closely monitoring a life&death situation or something. But no. He’s just a rude jerk that just can’t put that fu$#n thing down and away. Rule in my house is no phone and no “technology” allowed when it’s a nice day out when the kids and grandchildren visit. I came_ this _close to lay down the law (but my wife knee’d me under the table, so no).

But, the kicker is at day’s end when this guy goes to help his young daughter get her fishing line unstuck. He grabs the rod and yanks like crazy. Of course, and as predicted, the hook and lure get loose and spring right back at him. And boom! The thing promptly gets stuck in his head just above his ear. Wife tries or get it out but to no avail. She cuts the line and the guys goes off to emergency with this hook and big lure hanging off his head/ear. Not funny but funny as hell at the same time, you know. Guy was fine, but embarrassed as hell. Serves him well. Ha ha ha!

So fair warning, people! Lose the phone if you come to my house or get hooked in the head.

Disclaimer. I do not have a “smartphone”.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

Was it one of these?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm surprised that he didn't scour google on his phone for 'DIY surgery'. lol.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

He probably didn't like your company. If my face is in my phone at a cottage, I don't like you or you're boring.

If you lived on Rosso, Joseph, or lake Muskoka you probably wouldn't think the same way.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

adcandour said:


> He probably didn't like your company. If my face is in my phone at a cottage, I don't like you or you're boring.
> 
> If you lived on Rosso, Joseph, or lake Muskoka you probably wouldn't think the same way.
> 
> ...


I don’t think he even had time to figure out whether he like us or not. I, though, had more than enough time to dislike him. I hear you about the snots, pretentious snobs and wannabes on Rosso and Muskoka area. What a bunch a phony “cottagers”


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Some people ignore social protocol because they don’t give a shit when it comes to smart phone usage.

Rules in at my house/cottage.

-No phones at the dinner table, any social setting for that matter. There are two exceptions for two civil servantsin the family.

-no phones while my hubby and I are in each other’s company especially while driving. I am usually playing a game or whatever but now I just put my phone in the glove box. We actually talk and enjoy each other’s company.

-if you must talk on your phone quiet voices pls. We do not need to know the nature of your call or business. You are NOT that important and neither is your business.

-turn off your annoying ring tone. They’re are other ways of notification unless of course it’s an ACDC ringtone. Lol

-no ear pollution. If you must listen to “your” music do so with your headphones.

I call ppl out if they annoy me with how they are using their smart phone. They don’t care obviously and I will always voice my opinion because frankly, I don’t give a damn as to what ppl think of me.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't have a phone either.
My cottage happens to be in a "no coverage" zone,actually just a little south of you @Daniel Grenier ,texts do go through eventually, but that's it.
I've had people come to visit and almost panic once they figure out their smart phone is basically useless up there.it's funny as hell (and annoying at the same time)to see them checking the phone every 5 minutes in hopes of life
Some of course are fine with it,others have cut visits short,others have declined invitations if they learn the phone won't work.
I always hear "what if there is an emergency?" We do have a landline,but that is not acceptable to them.
Oh well,at least I know who really wants to be there and who doesn't.
It all seems so bizarre to me .


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

+1 I've strenuously avoided using the iPhone as a social device and limit its business use too, but certainly see others who have been sucked into the vortex.

My wife in her 60s has become like a teenager with her iPhone, social-networking an hour or two every day and sometimes so distracted she misses life going on around her.

A friend's wife, whenever they visit, answers her phone immediately every time it rings, even in mid-sentence in a conversation. It is most-frequently their far-away daughter calling, and even though they speak to each other at least several times every day she answers and has a minutes-long conversation while the rest of us sit around and watch. Incredible.

A 30-minute coffee with another friend would see him pull out his phone fifteen times to check text messages arriving on it. Again, mid-sentence, stop everything, check phone. He's not a doctor on emergency call or anything else requiring that attention.

Don't get me started on the world at large, the twitterverse, with its instantly-stupid communication frenzies.

There are times that I really HOPE somebody detonates an EMP over our heads. Smartphones aren't making people smarter.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My phone is old. It's just for talk and text. No data.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont care if you use your phone in your home or cottage.

Put that fucker down when you drive.

Also, you guys have cottages?!?!?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

adcandour said:


> He probably didn't like your company. If my face is in my phone at a cottage, I don't like you or you're boring.
> 
> If you lived on Rosso, Joseph, or lake Muskoka you probably wouldn't think the same way.
> 
> ...


 That was my first thought. In my experience 90% of people who are buried in their phones at a social gathering are doing it because they don't want to be there in the first place.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol...funny story.

Full disclosure I turn into that guy when I’m forced into social situations I have no interest in...like kids birthday parties, or events with in laws that run out of steam 15min in.

But it’s funny when you’re out at a nice restaurant and the couple at the table beside you both have their heads buried into their phones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I dont care if you use your phone in your home or cottage.
> 
> Put that fucker down when you drive.
> 
> Also, you guys have cottages?!?!?


Sold ours last fall. Best feeling in years to be free of the fucking thing.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You're pleased that your son's friends dad was injured? And then you mock him? Some people have really bad social anxiety and are extremely introverted in certain situations. I think you should limit your cottage invitations to only those people you know and like.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

GuitarT said:


> That was my first thought. In my experience 90% of people who are buried in their phones at a social gathering are doing it because they don't want to be there in the first place.


I'm not so sure about that,I think it's more that they are afraid they are going to miss something,meanwhile they are missing out on what could be happening in the here and now.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Sold ours last fall. Best feeling in years to be free of the fucking thing.


I can't tell whether you're referring to a phone or a cottage?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I can't tell whether you're referring to a phone or a cottage?


Sorry, cottage.

I can’t function without my phone, especially for work... this isn’t the time of Charlemagne.
But I’m not a social media guy....I check in once every couple weeks. I’m not that interesting, nor are my friends (even if they dont know it).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> I dont care if you use your phone in your home or cottage.
> 
> Put that fucker down when you drive.
> 
> Also, you guys have cottages?!?!?


Seriously I don't have a single friend with a cottage hah. I wish.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Sorry, cottage.
> 
> I can’t function without my phone, especially for work... this isn’t the time of Charlemagne.
> But I’m not a social media guy....I check in once every couple weeks. I’m not that interesting, nor are my friends (even if they dont know it).


Yeah, I don't get the need for owning a cottage. I can see renting one but having to maintain two properties seems like so much extra work. I guess we're lucky in that we have a nice home with a backyard in a good neighbourhood. We have our own little oasis.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> You're pleased that your son's friends dad was injured? And then you mock him? Some people have really bad social anxiety and are extremely introverted in certain situations. I think you should limit your cottage invitations to only those people you know and like.


If I read the OP correctly,it was Daniel's son who invited *their* friends to Daniel's house on the lake , for a day.
Daniel was agreeable,the guy was their with his friend,not like he was among strangers .
Guy was a nob,no excuse,he shouldn't have gone if all he was going to do was stare at his phone .


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If people are doing stuff on their phones minding their own business, I don't care. Focusing on it is just a complete waste of energy. There is all kinds of stupid shit people do that we unfortunately just have to live with.

People driving while on phones, and listening to music on their phones without headphones in public places is harder to ignore though. But again, people who are that obnoxious would find a way to be obnoxious even if phones didn't exist.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bubb said:


> If I read the OP correctly,it was Daniel's son who invited *their* friends to Daniel's house on the lake , for a day.
> Daniel was agreeable,the guy was their with his friend,not like he was among strangers .
> Guy was a nob,no excuse,he shouldn't have gone if all he was going to do was stare at his phone .


Guess I'm more sympathetic than some.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, I don't get the need for owning a cottage. I can see renting one but having to maintain two properties seems like so much extra work. I guess we're lucky in that we have a nice home with a backyard in a good neighbourhood. We have our own little oasis.


When you grow up with one ,it gets in your blood,my cottage was built by my father,there is even a very good chance I was conceived there.
I am truely at peace there ,even when I'm working my ass off.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Guess I'm more sympathetic than some.


That's not a bad thing.
To me though,if you are a guest in my home,at least interact.
If you are there for an extended time then that changes things,but a visit to a lake on a hot summer afternoon with your kids?
Put the fu*king phone away.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Played at a senior's home on Father's Day. A couple, about my age, arrived into the room pushing one of their father's in a wheelchair. I though "nice, the've come to visit with their aging dad". Well they plunked him down and then both of them buried their faces in their phones - never even looked up once that I saw. We finished the hour, they got up and pushed him back to his room and I watched them walk out the door before I had even had my cables bagged. 

May their children treat them the same way one day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is it time to blame the millennials?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> is it time to blame the millennials?


Damn those mid thirties folk.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> You're pleased that your son's friends dad was injured? And then you mock him? Some people have really bad social anxiety and are extremely introverted in certain situations. I think you should limit your cottage invitations to only those people you know and like.





Bubb said:


> If I read the OP correctly,it was Daniel's son who invited *their* friends to Daniel's house on the lake , for a day.
> Daniel was agreeable,the guy was their with his friend,not like he was among strangers .
> Guy was a nob,no excuse,he shouldn't have gone if all he was going to do was stare at his phone .


What Bubb said.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> I dont care if you use your phone in your home or cottage.
> 
> Put that fucker down when you drive.
> 
> Also, you guys have cottages?!?!?


Agreed, driving and phones are a match made in hell. I still see people driving with their cells all the time in my neighbourhood (near a sidestreet intersection with the four lane highway 21 in town).

Cottage? Yes, my siblings and I inherited a money pit fixer-upper that most of us love, and the next generation shares that love, and the next generation is learning to love but they're a little young yet for the full indoctrination. None of us could afford the place (or anything like it) on our own so we get along sharing it. My parents bought the place in 1957 when such properties were affordable for a young family. (It later became their retirement home until they died.) At least half of our neighbours got their cottages the same way...how the other half afford it I haven't a clue but they appear better off than us. There's a cell tower nearby, that's all we need now since Bell wasn't interested in fixing our landline. One of my sisters just invested in something called MiFi...I hope it works...but I go to the cottage to escape this stuff...if I haven't posted here for days, I'm at the cottage.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

We've had a cottage in the family since my grandparents bought it about 45 years ago. My mom owns it now and I suppose it will pass to my brothers and me when the time comes. I am starting to get a glimpse of how much work it is as I take on more of the tasks of helping my mom care for it, although she has several people she hires to do maintenance, cleaning and gardening. She an afford it, but I don't know if I could. We'll see what happens. We do spend a lot of time up there in the summer and the kids love it. Grand Bend is nice and the lake is beautiful.

As to smart phones, I get sucked in from time to time, but when I'm on vacation, I try to leave the phone aside. That said, if I'm chilling out after the kids are in bed and having a pipe and a drink, I'll hop on social or YouTube or watch Netflix on my iPad. It's relaxing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Sold ours last fall. Best feeling in years to be free of the fucking thing.


Unless you want to live at it full time, all year round.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When we used to live in Sackville NB, there was a small convenience store beside our apartment. I'd go to buy some milk in the morning, and there was a guy sitting at the video poker terminal. When I came back at the end of the teaching day, he was still there.

The difficulty with dependencies is that the dependent don't realize they have a dependency. They're too distracted by it to take a step back and notice it.

Four years ago, I was stopped by an officer in an unmarked car for texting and driving. I was actually shutting off my tablet while waiting for the light to change so the battery wouldn't drain. I explained to him that I could not text and drive because it was not a phone and I had no connectivity hence no texting capacity. "2014 and you don't have a _phone_?" he asked with surprise. "If someone wants me" I said, "I have a phone at work and a phone at home. If I'm not at either of those places they can wait.".

No one wants to wait anymore. Impatience is the law of the land, it would seem.

Now, having said that, I have to fully disclose that I dislike cottages. Well, maybe not dislike. Rather, there are so many things I _want_ to do that I never seem to have enough time and opportunity to do, that being at a cottage just seems like spending a few days in the penalty box. Staring at a phone, while marooned, though doesn't seem like a very productive use of time. Read a book or a magazine fer chrissake.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

She gets it.^
Make memories...not shitty video clips.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Played at a senior's home on Father's Day. A couple, about my age, arrived into the room pushing one of their father's in a wheelchair. I though "nice, the've come to visit with their aging dad". Well they plunked him down and then both of them buried their faces in their phones - never even looked up once that I saw. We finished the hour, they got up and pushed him back to his room and I watched them walk out the door before I had even had my cables bagged.
> 
> May their children treat them the same way one day.


It was pointed out earlier in the thread, but those people obviously wouldn't have any more interest being there whether they had phones or not. The phones make people like that easier to spot but if they do that in the first place, they were always likely this way socially. 

I've got a wide age group of friends and I am young enough that cell phones were a part of my life growing up. The ones glued to their phones are the ones that really aren't great socially and don't have the best manners with or without the phone. It enables their behaviour, it doesn't cause it.

I just read so much stuff about technology ruining this or that. It's really how you choose to be a use it. It's the same with social media. If it's a negative thing to someone, then they shouldn't use it. But it's not to everyone.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

"It enables their behaviour, it doesn't cause it."

Best comment yet.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, I don't get the need for owning a cottage. I can see renting one but having to maintain two properties seems like so much extra work. I guess we're lucky in that we have a nice home with a backyard in a good neighbourhood. We have our own little oasis.


If nothing else it was the best investment I ever made. I own property with a cabin on it in the Muskokas. It's worth 6 to 7 times what I paid for it 22 years ago.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't have a land line. I haven't since Jan. 2012. It was redundant. I didn't need two phones. The smartphone has additional utility. As one example, I use public transit and find realtime bus stop schedules valuable.

I am not an smartphone addict. I do not think everyone is. I don't like seeing everyone with a smartphone phone painted with the same brush.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I am not an smartphone addict. I do not think everyone is. I don't like seeing everyone with a smartphone phone painted with the same brush.


I don't think that is the case in this thread.
I know plenty of people who only have a smart phone.
Only a few of them are twats .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> If nothing else it was the best investment I ever made. I own property with a cabin on it in the Muskokas. It's worth 6 to 7 times what I paid for it 22 years ago.


How does that help me? lol


----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not self-important enough to believe that I have to be in touch at all times. I have a last generation Samsung flip phone that is in my car glove compartment turned off and for emergency calls only. No smart phone. I drive an hour to and from work and no one needs me that bad that they can't wait until I get home.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol @ old people being all "kids these days don't know how to fish!"

C'mon, peeps - if someone wants to be on their phone, what does it matter to you? You do what makes you happy and let other people do what they want to do. It's pretty simple. 

I always like to tuck my phone away when I'm camping or at a cottage, but this past weekend was the opening of the NHL Free Agency market. Ain't no way I wasn't going to have my phone available for that. Plus I use it for Strava when I'm outdoors doing old-school things like cycling. For a lot of people, it's not so much replacing social interactions or experiences as supplementing them.

If you're annoyed by someone who's buried in their phone, maybe you need to examine why it bugs you so much? Or hey, I can google it for you on my phone


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lots of luddites in here.  And of course most people who complain about it are people who don't have smart phones. Smart phones are here to stay whether we like it or not. We can complain about it and all, it's not going to change.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> If you're annoyed by someone who's buried in their phone, maybe you need to examine why it bugs you so much? Or hey, I can google it for you on my phone


If someone comes to my house for a social get together then buries their head in their phone, well that basically says to me "fuck you I don't want to be here". So then get out of my house. Its not really about the phone. These people would be the same rude jack asses with out the phone.
Me I have to carry a phone for work but when I'm not working it sits in my home office most of the time. Theres too much going on in the world that is far more interesting than staring at a stupid piece of electronics. These smart phones make people dumber for sure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> Lots of luddites in here.  And of course most people who complain about it are people who don't have smart phones. Smart phones are here to stay whether we like it or not. We can complain about it and all, it's not going to change.


Well, there'll be the "next thing" that will replace smartphones. We don't even know what that is - but it''ll give the "smartphone generation" something to complain about when THEY get old.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, there'll be the "next thing" that will replace smartphones. We don't even know what that is - but it''ll give the "smartphone generation" something to complain about when THEY get old.


If you want an idea, watch Black Mirror.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The previous generations dads would bury their heads in the daily newspaper.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Lol @ old people being all "kids these days don't know how to fish!"
> 
> C'mon, peeps - if someone wants to be on their phone, what does it matter to you? You do what makes you happy and let other people do what they want to do. It's pretty simple.
> 
> ...


One other thing I find funny is that I hike a ton and I used to have my camera attached to me at all times. Now my phone has a better camera than my aging rig, so I use it for most daylight photography. So I guess I went from being the asshole hiking with my camera all the time to the asshole hiking with my phone all the time.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> If you want an idea, watch Black Mirror.


If you don't want your day to take a dark turn, maybe don't watch that hah.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

OP you are totally right. these cellphones "unchecked" are destroying what we have left of civilized life. teaching in HS this past year showed me the unfortunate result of unchecked access to this information Juggernaut.

Hook in the ear, well that what you get for being distracted by addiction, and disinterest gets married with and urgent situation!! 

I thought that you were all going to go off about cellphones while driving. it's a problem. I have to improve on it. Living in the country isn't an excuse even though it's significantly less congested. I did have a psychopath get out of his car and scream at me as I was checking my gps for directions. it's was over the top. 

Here's an improv I wrote about it. Your rude guest would put a chunk of this song into is gitch and smoke it, uh oh I mean Vape it. LOL

lyrics
Got a Scare, stop lookin' at your phone
when you cross the street, or you're gonna be gone,
Oh you got a scare , lookin' at your phone
stop lookin at your phone, when you crossin' the road

you caught a glare, when you cross the road
Lookin' at the phone , 'stead of lookin' at the road 
Stop lookin' at the phone, ......

btw this recording was done at exactly 16:20h


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fjamieson-june-jam-6-no-ya-dun

disclaimer:
this song is a duet drums and electric guitar. I'm on drums and vocals (yeesh), and my bud Ian is on guitar!!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I was at a country Matinee last week . Artist was singing her guts out , band sounded great but a lady beside at the next table was having a real good time playing with her phone . Even put it up several times and talked into the screen. Never seen that before.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Different times man, get used to it. I'm reading and replying to this thread on my smart phone while having a shit. It's all about multitasking


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> If someone comes to my house for a social get together then buries their head in their phone, well that basically says to me "fuck you I don't want to be here". So then get out of my house. Its not really about the phone. These people would be the same rude jack asses with out the phone.
> Me I have to carry a phone for work but when I'm not working it sits in my home office most of the time. Theres too much going on in the world that is far more interesting than staring at a stupid piece of electronics. These smart phones make people dumber for sure.


This is it .When you have been invited to go somewhere outside of your home ,at least attempt to interact .



Diablo said:


> The previous generations dads would bury their heads in the daily newspaper.


Perhaps, for maybe an hour,if he even brought a paper with him.



Chitmo said:


> Different times man, get used to it. I'm reading and replying to this thread on my smart phone while having a shit. It's all about multitasking


No issues at all with what you do while taking a dump,but I don't think you would take a dump while you and I are sitting on the dock while your kids are playing on the beach .
It's just about a little common courtesy when in a social gathering .
Face to face interactions much more weight and meaning than a facebook or twitter whatever,it's a human one on one connection.
I'm not anti smartphone any any stretch, but there is time and place for everything.
Sometimes there is a time to put the thing down.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

Smartphones belong at the bottom of the ocean. Or in a volcano. Or a volcanic ocean.

It is a non-individualistic tool of the sheeple. It's a marketing device, algorithm creator and transmitter, and it devolved the human race.

Some people have all their ID and credit cards attached to their cellphone case/book; Guard down, all ID and valuables exposed, walking into traffic, sharing too much info, and volunteering to be a marketing guinea pig.

And these tap/phone debit payment people.... Holy fucking christ. These people can't even piss without their phone.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about a "Look at the dummy with the Smart Phone" or "Smart Phones are smarter than some people" tee shirt. If you have someone in your group using a smart phone, just put it on and maybe they'll get the point and 1) leave or 2) put it away.
If they do either, just change your shirt and enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Bubb said:


> This is it .When you have been invited to go somewhere outside of your home ,at least attempt to interact .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manners are a social convention... different people and cultures have different opinions of what is appropriate behavior. I'm not saying I agree with that dudes behavior, however if you don't like someone's behavior it's easier to just not associate with them than try and change their habits.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fuck, this thread is annoying. And, to be frank, this forum is starting to be more of a negative than a positive. Most of your attitudes suck - happy without a cellphone? You guys don't seem happy.

Like @Robert1950 essentially said - everybody is different, so you can't generalize. End of story, really.

@Eyeban Ezz Syndrome Are you saying there were no sheeple until cell phones were invented? I roll my eyes at you. How much more secure is banking in person or online these days? Should we compare? Let's revert to the times when we had to go to the bank, right (that wasn't a time waster, was it)? Deal with some good ol' paper money, and super cool bank robberies, eh?

Further, if you guys can't figure out how to make a phone work for you to* improve your life*, you're probably stupid, closed-minded with an inability to excel passed being average. No offence? Definitely, offence.

I owe a lot to my little phone. And, if you sit down and think about how much time you CAN SAVE to enjoy some of the finer things, you'd probably be quiet (and you wouldn't be you, I guess - haha). I have so much time that I've taken another job for the last 2 years to help someone out- that I use ONLY A CELLPHONE for and work 5 HOURS A WEEK and it pays my mortgage. You guys fail at navigating successfully through change. Surely, you're not too weak-minded to see that change is inevitable? If you do realize it and choose to do nothing, that's totally fine too - just shut your gob.

Just the fact that I can text a 10 word message and save myself a 15 minute phone call allows me to free up time. How about not having to hire a secretary? I could buy a dumble a year with my savings on a secretary - and probably a lawsuit for being inappropriate (cell phone saved my marriage?). How about my amazing customer service...sheeeeeeiit - you have no idea. I could literally go on forever. 

AND: Old Newsflash: Your inability to parent fucked shit up - you old knobs couldn't teach your soft kids for shit. That's one reason why they bury their heads in their phone. I already mentioned the other is because you're all fucking boring.

So, to sum up. It's how you use it. If you're retarded, no one can help you.


----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Fuck, this thread is annoying. And, to be frank, this forum is starting to be more of a negative than a positive. Most of your attitudes suck - happy without a cellphone? You guys don't seem happy


This post is fucking annoying and about as negative as it gets.



adcandour said:


> Further, if you guys can't figure out how to make a phone work for you to* improve your life*, you're probably stupid, closed-minded with an inability to excel passed being average. No offence? Definitely, offence.


Who pissed in your corn flakes this morning?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just anecdotal observations. 

Have a private music student whose father would sit in the lesson room where I have a comfortable waiting area. The idea is to observe the lesson if they want but remain quiet and do not interrupt. Most people choose to wait elsewhere, in their car, pick up some groceries, go for coffee, relax on the deck, go for a walk, or whatever. This father liked to play Angry Birds (I think it's called, my experience of video games stopped at Solitaire). Over a couple of lessons, after asking him to turn the sound off, then informing him that even his incessant screen tapping was distracting, then telling him that I've banned phones, he decided not to come in. Haven't seen him since. The kid's lessons continue unabated.

Another father was using cell phones to spy on the lesson from his car by planting a live phone next to his kid and listening in. When I realized what was happening (I could faintly hear outside noises) I picked up the planted phone and turned it off. At the end of the lesson when the father returned to retrieve his kid I handed him his phone. Never saw them again. Too bad for the kid, he was doing well.

I do not allow cell phones in the lesson room except if the student is an adult, as doctors, contractors, lawyers, cops, young moms, or anyone else may have emergencies. Whatever, it's their dime. Most turn off their phone before they come in, or in embarrassment if it rings.

It's rare that we have both our kids at home at the same time, so at meals and when we're just hanging out we go old school, no cell phones and the answering machine is responsible for the landline. We all want it that way, it's much more reminiscent of our family life growing up. We can text and email each other to our heart's content when we're apart, but when we're together we want to be together.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> One other thing I find funny is that I hike a ton and I used to have my camera attached to me at all times. Now my phone has a better camera than my aging rig, so I use it for most daylight photography. So I guess I went from being the asshole hiking with my camera all the time to the asshole hiking with my phone all the time.


I rarely use my dslr any more.
It’s too bulky and a hassle to bring.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Fuck, this thread is annoying. And, to be frank, this forum is starting to be more of a negative than a positive. Most of your attitudes suck - happy without a cellphone? You guys don't seem happy.
> 
> Like @Robert1950 essentially said - everybody is different, so you can't generalize. End of story, really.
> 
> ...


Lol, your rant sounds like something I would post.

I agree with most of this... but I think it’s the constant mindless surfing, social media nonsense and candy crush etc that many ppl do so frequently while sitting right beside perfectly decent people, that the thread is about.
I’m sure if the dude in the OP said something like “...sorry, my company is involved in a big transaction that closes today that I needed to be engaged in...” that the OP wouldn’t be offended.
Time is funny....we all want more of it, yet we so readily piss it away.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

In these times, if you let stuff like what people do with cell phones make you this angry, you are going to spend a lot of time being angry. I'm not saying people should have no back bone, but you should pick your battles as well. I chose to not keep living my life angry a long time ago.

Beyond that though, if the actions of someone in your direct company is upsetting you (especially if you invited them) , then politely say something.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> <snip> I think it’s the constant mindless surfing, social media nonsense and candy crush etc that many ppl do so frequently while sitting right beside perfectly decent people, that the thread is about. <snip>


Nailed it.

Use your phone as much as you like @adcandour but don't use it when you're meeting/visiting with me because that's just f**king rude.

It's not unlike inviting fifty or a hundred of your acquaintances to come with you to meet/visit with me without asking me if you can invite them, and then spending half as much time talking to them as you spend talking to me.

I'm not especially needy; the people who do this probably are.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Time is funny....we all want more of it, yet we so readily piss it away.


Brilliant!

Reminds me of a line in a blues song written by the late Fred Sanders...

"Everybody wants to go to heaven, but nobody wants to die"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> Lots of luddites in here.  And of course most people who complain about it are people who don't have smart phones. Smart phones are here to stay whether we like it or not. We can complain about it and all, it's not going to change.


There are essentially two categories of consequences to gripe about. 

One is the inability of some folks to resist impulses and distractions. Some people get a handle on their potential distractability early in life and stick with it. Others fall prey to it for the brunt of their lives. If it's not something vibrating in their pocket or clickbait, it's what looks like a spot on the highway they could just sorta zip into without signalling, or its a sale on something they don't really need, or its just one more toot/toke/shot. Their willing susceptibility to impulses and distractions often ends up causing burden for others.

The other category of irritation is the manner in which culture and society is being dictated by imposed technological change. And here I stress imposed change, as opposed to new options. There are some people for whom a mobile telephone is extremely useful, and a great new option. But the push for _everybody_ to own one, and the presumption that everybody DOES own one means that pay phones have all but disappeared, and so have clocks. In much the same way, the assumption that everyone has high-speed internet access all the time has resulted in the near elimination of reception/information desks and receptionists, information pamphlets, schedules at bus stops, or the ability to do simple tasks in person or with paper that _must_ now all be done electronically...because someone somewhere deemed that it was a huge cost-saving to do so, and cost-savings trump customer service.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You could get a portable cell phone jammer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> You could get a portable cell phone jammer.


I lol’d


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> You could get a portable cell phone jammer.


they legal?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> they legal?


Upon inspection, it appears they are not.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> The previous generations dads would bury their heads in the daily newspaper.


If somebody came to my house for a visit and broke out their newspaper they wouldn't be welcome back either.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> If someone comes to my house for a social get together then buries their head in their phone, well that basically says to me "fuck you I don't want to be here". So then get out of my house. Its not really about the phone. These people would be the same rude jack asses with out the phone.
> Me I have to carry a phone for work but when I'm not working it sits in my home office most of the time. *Theres too much going on in the world that is far more interesting than staring at a stupid piece of electronics*. These smart phones make people dumber for sure.


How do you think people are finding-out about all the interesting things going on in the world??? 

Sure, it can be annoying, but the OP's situation was, ostensibly, a playdate for the kids. If they're happy, who cares?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Eyeban Ezz Syndrome said:


> It is a non-individualistic tool of the sheeple. It's a marketing device, algorithm creator and transmitter, and it devolved the human race.
> 
> Some people have all their ID and credit cards attached to their cellphone case/book; Guard down, all ID and valuables exposed, walking into traffic, sharing too much info, and volunteering to be a marketing guinea pig.
> 
> And these tap/phone debit payment people.... Holy fucking christ. These people can't even piss without their phone.


We literally have access to the wealth of human information at our fingertips. How does that "devolve" the human race? Sure, maybe I'm googling funny cat videos sometimes. Other times I'm researching or learning something new. It's a tool. You can use a hammer for its intended purpose, or hit yourself in the head with it. One of those seems pretty stupid, but that doesn't mean the hammer is bad.

Also, how is my credit card info on my phone any less protected than the one you carry in your pocket? I'd say the chance of us leaving our phone/wallet behind is roughly equal, except when someone gets your wallet, they can use your card immediately. When someone gets my phone, they have to be able to get into it first to get access to my credit card info. I'd say that's a win.

And complaining about tap? Jeez. NFC is the single greatest improvement on payment methods that I can think of. People scoffed at credit cards in the early-to-mid 20th century, but they're a lot more convenient than cash. What's the problem with making them EVEN MORE convenient? Maybe you don't know enough about NFC and assume that if you accidentally walk too close to a machine, the evil digital-box will max-out your credit-card? It doesn't work that way. 

At the end of the day, do what you want. I couldn't care less if you want to fumble with coins and paper at the cash register for 5 minutes trying to pay for a coffee, but I'd much rather pre-pay, or flash my tappie-tap and wander-off to whatever else I have to do. It's a lifestyle difference and if you don't get it, you're not going to get it - that doesn't give you the right to come down on others for choosing to use convenient tools to supplement their daily activities.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> You can use a hammer for its intended purpose, or hit yourself in the head with it.


This thread is full of humorous wisdom. Love it!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> How do you think people are finding-out about all the interesting things going on in the world???


You must be very young not to remember that we found out about very interesting things in the world long before smart phones came on the scene. Limiting your self to finding out about the world from a smart phone makes your world pretty small. I'm not saying smart phones don't have their uses. It just seems many think its a necessary appendage and being without it is like losing a hand or a foot. It doesn't really bother me that much though. I figure with all these morons spending their lives on the smart phone, it leaves more room in the real world for me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Lol, your rant sounds like something I would post.
> 
> I agree with most of this... but I think it’s the constant mindless surfing, social media nonsense and candy crush etc that many ppl do so frequently while sitting right beside perfectly decent people, that the thread is about.
> I’m sure if the dude in the OP said something like “...sorry, my company is involved in a big transaction that closes today that I needed to be engaged in...” that the OP wouldn’t be offended.
> Time is funny....we all want more of it, yet we so readily piss it away.


I hear what you're saying, but why are we trying to command the attention of such people and then getting butt hurt when we can't do it?

Agreed - there's probably a few things you can say to make people accept your phone use to an extent.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> You must be very young not to remember that we found out about very interesting things in the world long before smart phones came on the scene. Limiting your self to finding out about the world from a smart phone makes your world pretty small. I'm not saying smart phones don't have their uses. It just seems many think its a necessary appendage and being without it is like losing a hand or a foot. It doesn't really bother me that much though. I figure with all these morons spending their lives on the smart phone, it leaves more room in the real world for me.


So because people use smartphones, it means they aren't also doing other things to explore and learn? Or in the case of someone like me, planning a spontaneous hiking excursion while on a break on a road trip? 

The generalizations and condensending posts in this thread are a little much.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> You must be very young not to remember that we found out about very interesting things in the world long before smart phones came on the scene. Limiting your self to finding out about the world from a smart phone makes your world pretty small. I'm not saying smart phones don't have their uses. It just seems many think its a necessary appendage and being without it is like losing a hand or a foot. It doesn't really bother me that much though. I figure with all these morons spending their lives on the smart phone, it leaves more room in the real world for me.


Huh? Limiting yourself to the information on a smartphone? Fuck the town crier and your gossipy neighbour. That's a pretty moronic statement.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Huh? Limiting yourself to the information on a smartphone? Fuck the town crier and your gossipy neighbour. That's a pretty moronic statement.


Talk about fucken moronic. Where did I say limit your self to "information" on a smart phone. I'm talking about people who's world revolves around the smartphone. The dumbasses who walk in to walls. I see them everyday texting from the steering wheel of their car while driving down the QEW. These people can't go 5 minutes with out the dam phone in their hands. In this thread I haven't really been talking a war on smart phones. If smart phones weren't a thing these morons would find some other way to be a "dumbass". I'll take it by the way you and torndownunit want to defend your little devices that you couldn't live with out them either.
Yeah I can search out useful things on a smart phone and justify its existence. But not while I'm in traffic. Not while someone I barely know hosts me in their home. Not at the expense of ignoring others around me.
If this doesn't describe you then why do you go out of your way to be offended. I hate people that look for ways to be offended. Seems the world is full of them


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

people ok with smartphones- “hey man, it’s all cool, do what you want”

people not ok with em- “listen everybody, I’m right and you’re wrong. not only that but let me tell you how right I am and how wrong you are”

wisdom on so many levels


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Talk about fucken moronic. Where did I say limit your self to "information" on a smart phone. I'm talking about people who's world revolves around the smartphone. The dumbasses who walk in to walls. I see them everyday texting from the steering wheel of their car while driving down the QEW. These people can't go 5 minutes with out the dam phone in their hands. In this thread I haven't really been talking a war on smart phones. If smart phones weren't a thing these morons would find some other way to be a "dumbass". I'll take it by the way you and torndownunit want to defend your little devices that you couldn't live with out them either.
> Yeah I can search out useful things on a smart phone and justify its existence. But not while I'm in traffic. Not while someone I barely know hosts me in their home. Not at the expense of ignoring others around me.
> If this doesn't describe you then why do you go out of your way to be offended. I hate people that look for ways to be offended. Seems the world is full of them


Sorry, but your writing in the post that I quoted is _extremely _unclear.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> You must be very young not to remember that we found out about very interesting things in the world long before smart phones came on the scene. Limiting your self to finding out about the world from a smart phone makes your world pretty small. I'm not saying smart phones don't have their uses. It just seems many think its a necessary appendage and being without it is like losing a hand or a foot. It doesn't really bother me that much though. I figure with all these morons spending their lives on the smart phone, it leaves more room in the real world for me.


Very young is relative. If you're in your 80s, then perhaps I am. I'm 38.

And sure, I could wait to watch the news at night, or read the paper the next day, or I could find out immediately. Depends how much that immediacy is worth to you. Some things are secondary and you don't lose much by finding out a day or two later. Other things are vital and you benefit from knowing as it happens. Perhaps you want to participate in the shared experience of something that's culturally or socially relevant by interacting in real-time with others who are experiencing the same thing? Perhaps you want to know to ditch your investments because they're about to tank? Perhaps you want to know that there is a tornado about to land on your head? 

For as many asinine reasons you can think of that people constantly check their phones, I can think of as many valid ones. Except Snapchat - I don't understand that shit. I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Sorry, but your writing in the post that I quoted is _extremely _unclear.


As is your comprehension. I've clarified a few times. I don't think anyone can help you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Very young is relative. If you're in your 80s, then perhaps I am. I'm 38.
> 
> And sure, I could wait to watch the news at night, or read the paper the next day, or I could find out immediately. Depends how much that immediacy is worth to you. Some things are secondary and you don't lose much by finding out a day or two later. Other things are vital and you benefit from knowing as it happens. Perhaps you want to participate in the shared experience of something that's culturally or socially relevant by interacting in real-time with others who are experiencing the same thing? Perhaps you want to know to ditch your investments because they're about to tank? Perhaps you want to know that there is a tornado about to land on your head?
> 
> For as many asinine reasons you can think of that people constantly check their phones, I can think of as many valid ones. Except Snapchat - I don't understand that shit. I guess I'm getting old.


In my posts I address the OP where someone is invited to a house where he doesn't know the hosts and exhibits rude behavior. That is the type of use of a smart phone I refer to. Mainly that is what I am addressing. If you feel the need to come on here with a crusade to defend the all mighty smart phone and pick up your badge of being offended be my guest.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> In my posts I address the OP where someone is invited to a house where he doesn't know the hosts and exhibits rude behavior. That is the type of use of a smart phone I refer to. Mainly that is what I am addressing. If you feel the need to come on here with a crusade to defend the all mighty smart phone and pick up your badge of being offended be my guest.


Lol, c'mon man. I'm not offended at all. I'm just confused as to why people are getting so upset by it. In the OP's post, it wasn't the dad who was invited, it was the kids. He's just there as chauffeur/chaperone. Maybe the OP is boring? Maybe the dad is really into the World Cup or NHL Free Agency? The OP coming onto a guitar forum to bitch about this seems like a pretty hilarious response.

Someone came to MY place and used his internet-box, so I'm going to go on MY internet-box and complain about it to people who are primarily interested in guitars, so THEY can read about it on THEIR internet-boxes!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Fuck, this thread is annoying. And, to be frank, this forum is starting to be more of a negative than a positive. Most of your attitudes suck - happy without a cellphone? You guys don't seem happy.
> 
> Like @Robert1950 essentially said - everybody is different, so you can't generalize. End of story, really.
> 
> ...


LOL!! That was fantastic .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> If somebody came to my house for a visit and broke out their newspaper they wouldn't be welcome back either.


I know. My point was, if someone wants to tune out, they don’t need a smartphone to do it.
I sometimes just stare off in space and think about pussy, while nodding my head in agreement to whatever the person is saying.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> How do you think people are finding-out about all the interesting things going on in the world???


Translates to :how/when else can I get my fake news, or Kardashian updates if not while in your presence???


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Translates to :how/when else can I get my fake news, or Kardashian updates if not while in your presence???


....sometimes. %h(*&


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Talk about fucken moronic. Where did I say limit your self to "information" on a smart phone. I'm talking about people who's world revolves around the smartphone. The dumbasses who walk in to walls. I see them everyday texting from the steering wheel of their car while driving down the QEW. These people can't go 5 minutes with out the dam phone in their hands. In this thread I haven't really been talking a war on smart phones. If smart phones weren't a thing these morons would find some other way to be a "dumbass". I'll take it by the way you and torndownunit want to defend your little devices that you couldn't live with out them either.
> Yeah I can search out useful things on a smart phone and justify its existence. But not while I'm in traffic. Not while someone I barely know hosts me in their home. Not at the expense of ignoring others around me.
> If this doesn't describe you then why do you go out of your way to be offended. I hate people that look for ways to be offended. Seems the world is full of them


Look you should be fair here. Almost all the very angry , confrontational, and negative posts in this thread are from the people with issues with smartphones. A lot of the posts really are borderline insulting and there is a crazy amount of generalizations going on. This is a conversation, so do you expect people on the other side (or even in the middle) of the issue to not reply? That's sort of the point of a thread like this. Someone isn't going to post a confrontational post, and not have people who have a different view reply.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Look you should be fair here. Almost all the very angry , confrontational, and negative posts in this thread are from the people with issues with smartphones. A lot of the posts really are borderline insulting and there is a crazy amount of generalizations going on. This is a conversation, so do you expect people on the other side (or even in the middle) of the issue to not reply? That's sort of the point of a thread like this. Someone isn't going to post a confrontational post, and not have people who have a different view reply.


As far as I'm concerned, when it comes to me, Adcandour is the one that took it up a notch. I've been saying all along its not really the smart phones. its the dumb asses that misuse them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Being always on the smart phone is rude... Period.

Driving and using a smart phone is plan stupid and idiotic...

In fact, as of July 1st here in Québec. If you get caught with your smart phone in your car, its 4 days driving permit suspension for 1st offender, 5 points off your driving permit and $300 to $600 ticket plus expenses... Since new young drivers here only have 4 points on they're permit, that means an immediate 6 month suspension for them...

Tickets also for bike riders for either the phone or headphones...

They are no longer F... around here...

Plus in the restaurants, the bill should go to the first idiot at the table to pick up his phone !


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I know. My point was, if someone wants to tune out, they don’t need a smartphone to do it.
> I sometimes just stare off in space and think about pussy, while nodding my head in agreement to whatever the person is saying.


Or.... look at pussy on a smart phone


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

"I'm not self-important enough to believe that I have to be in touch at all times" Post #40 

If someone comes to my house for a social get together then buries their head in their phone, well that basically says to me "fuck you I don't want to be here". So then get out of my house. Its not really about the phone. These people would be the same rude jack asses with out the phone. Post #43

It is a non-individualistic tool of the sheeple. It's a marketing device, algorithm creator and transmitter, and it devolved the human race. Post #54

All the above were posted before my rant. I just bite back harder @guitarman2 , so it seems like I'm the issue and you can play all 'victimized'. 

Go read the thread from the beginning - it's you and a few others.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

adcandour said:


> 58749JHG30989 5 3905 jkdjflsu r8 4 5rjioefd09FMNB\DJSVXCK89 aosjf -495r eidsFNDNVVNBVS 9-32 dsfx0 f[] 0989 0-MNB09}{89 3 24 fd sflc;
> 
> Like @Robert1950 58749JHG3}{0989 5 3905 jkdjflsu r8 4 5rjioefd09FMNB\DJS}{VXCK89 aosjf -495r eidsFNDNVVNBVS 9-32 dsfx0 f 0989 0
> 
> ...


***HUGS***


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Being always on the smart phone is rude... Period.
> 
> Driving and using a smart phone is plan stupid and idiotic...
> 
> ...


I dont think there is a single person here on either 'side' of this discussion who won't agree distracted driving is a scourge on society. Phones are the main cause of course. People's attitude towards distracted driving of all kinds is scary today.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, when it comes to me, Adcandour is the one that took it up a notch. I've been saying all along its not really the smart phones. its the dumb asses that misuse them.


I just do not agree with that, I'm sorry. I don't know how you could read back through this thread and feel that way. But how you feel is how you feel, I'm not here to argue.

I left this forum for a period of time because there were really intolerant posts going on, especially directed towards younger people on this forum. This thread unfortunately really reminds me of that. At 41 years old, even I have still been talked to like a child on this forum. I don't really consider myself easily offended, but if that's what people want to call me, that's fine.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I dont think there is a single person here on either 'side' of this discussion who won't agree distracted driving is a scourge on society. Phones are the main cause of course. People's attitude towards distracted driving of all kinds is scary today.


You got it. Two weeks ago a coworker was riding his motorcycle when a woman who was texting blew through a stop sign and t-boned him. He lost his leg just above the knee and shattered his hip. He'll be off work for at least a year. Lives changed forever because of one idiot who thought she was the exception to the rule. Both her and my coworker will live with the consequences of this accident every day for the rest of their lives. I hope her text was worth it.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> Different times man, get used to it. I'm reading and replying to this thread on my smart phone while having a shit. It's all about multitasking


Well, not quite. Having your face in a smartphone while on the throne is fine. While meeting people for the first time NOT fine.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> "I'm not self-important enough to believe that I have to be in touch at all times" Post #40
> 
> If someone comes to my house for a social get together then buries their head in their phone, well that basically says to me "fuck you I don't want to be here". So then get out of my house. Its not really about the phone. These people would be the same rude jack asses with out the phone. Post #43
> 
> ...


Out of all those quotes one was mine so I don't know what your point is. You seem to think you "bite harder" but you're a big baby when you get bitten back.
As for my quote what do you see wrong with that? You think you can come to my house and do as you like and I won't throw your ass out?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Out of all those quotes one was mine so I don't know what your point is. You seem to think you "bite harder" but you're a big baby when you get bitten back.
> As for my quote what do you see wrong with that? You think you can come to my house and do as you like and I won't throw your ass out?


Ok, it's obvious there's something wrong with you, so I'll walk away.

I've been on the fence about avoiding threads like these, but now I think it makes sense to keep it gear related along with keeping up my bbq thread.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Eyeban Ezz Syndrome said:


> 58749JHG30989 5 3905 jkdjflsu r8 4 5rjioefd09FMNB\DJSVXCK89 aosjf -495r eidsFNDNVVNBVS 9-32 dsfx0 f[] 0989 0-MNB09}{89 3 24 fd sflc;
> 
> Like @Robert1950 58749JHG3}{0989 5 3905 jkdjflsu r8 4 5rjioefd09FMNB\DJS}{VXCK89 aosjf -495r eidsFNDNVVNBVS 9-32 dsfx0 f 0989 0
> 
> ...


I think your smartphone has a virus


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Lol, c'mon man. I'm not offended at all. I'm just confused as to why people are getting so upset by it. In the OP's post, it wasn't the dad who was invited, it was the kids. He's just there as chauffeur/chaperone. Maybe the OP is boring? Maybe the dad is really into the World Cup or NHL Free Agency? The OP coming onto a guitar forum to bitch about this seems like a pretty hilarious response.
> 
> Someone came to MY place and used his internet-box, so I'm going to go on MY internet-box and complain about it to people who are primarily interested in guitars, so THEY can read about it on THEIR internet-boxes!


Serious? FYI, and to clarify, the family was invited by my son and his family to come to my place because it’s on a lake and there’s a beach and a boat and lots of other toys that these suburbanites do not have access to in the city and it was hot as hell. I did not invite them. I do not know them. I am, through my son, offering all this free of charge, and with great warmth and pleasure, I might add. We love company and sharing what we are actually very blessed to have. Am I boring? Is my wife boring? Is my place boring? Not in the least. But putting one’s face in a fuckin cell phone as a “response” to this is just plain rude and ignorant AFAIC. 

And me coming on this “open mic” part of the forum is “a pretty hilarious response”?
Really? And why, exactly, are YOU here then?

Anyway, this thread seems to be taking a turn for the worst so let’s shut it down and move on. Shall we?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Serious? FYI, and to clarify, the family was invited by my son and his family to come to my place because it’s on a lake and there’s a beach and a boat and lots of other toys that these suburbanites do not have access to in the city and it was hot as hell. I did not invite them. I do not know them. I am, through my son, offering all this free of charge, and with great warmth and pleasure, I might add. We love company and sharing what we are actually very blessed to have. Am I boring? Is my wife boring? Is my place boring? Not in the least. But putting one’s face in a fuckin cell phone as a “response” to this is just plain rude and ignorant AFAIC.
> 
> And me coming on this “open mic” part of the forum is “a pretty hilarious response”?
> Really? And why, exactly, are YOU here then?
> ...


you're overreacting, calm down


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Well, not quite. Having your face in a smartphone while on the throne is fine. While meeting people for the first time NOT fine.


Depends if I had any interest in meeting them... sometimes I just don't give a fack.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Serious? FYI, and to clarify, the family was invited by my son and his family to come to my place because it’s on a lake and there’s a beach and a boat and lots of other toys that these suburbanites do not have access to in the city and it was hot as hell. I did not invite them. I do not know them. I am, through my son, offering all this free of charge, and with great warmth and pleasure, I might add. We love company and sharing what we are actually very blessed to have. Am I boring? Is my wife boring? Is my place boring? Not in the least. But putting one’s face in a fuckin cell phone as a “response” to this is just plain rude and ignorant AFAIC.
> 
> And me coming on this “open mic” part of the forum is “a pretty hilarious response”?
> Really? And why, exactly, are YOU here then?
> ...


Some people just aren't sociable. I guarantee if I was that guy at your house my cell would stay in the car. I see the same thing when I'm out golfing. A couple friends in my group will be sitting there in the power carts texting on their phones in between shots. I don't get it. My cell is either left in the car or zipped up in a pocket in my golf bag with the ringer off.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you're overreacting, calm down


I don't know some here have taken shots at him. You don't poke someone with a stick then tell him to calm down.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Ok, it's obvious there's something wrong with you, so I'll walk away.


Yup. I bite back and you don't like it. So thats what you do. Walk away.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know some here have taken shots at him. You don't poke someone with a stick then tell him to calm down.


I guess I should be using a bigger stick


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Serious? FYI, and to clarify, the family was invited by my son and his family to come to my place because it’s on a lake and there’s a beach and a boat and lots of other toys that these suburbanites do not have access to in the city and it was hot as hell. I did not invite them. I do not know them. I am, through my son, offering all this free of charge, and with great warmth and pleasure, I might add. We love company and sharing what we are actually very blessed to have. Am I boring? Is my wife boring? Is my place boring? Not in the least. But putting one’s face in a fuckin cell phone as a “response” to this is just plain rude and ignorant AFAIC.
> 
> And me coming on this “open mic” part of the forum is “a pretty hilarious response”?
> Really? And why, exactly, are YOU here then?
> ...



You have every right to be insulted by your sons guest`s. 

This site seem to be full of trolls that try to rattle people up and take great pleasure doing so...

Hope you get better guest at your cottage and have a great time this wonderful summer. Its great of you to be willing to share your little corner of paradise.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

[QUOTE="Frenchy99, post:....

This site seem to be full of trolls that try to rattle people up and take great pleasure doing so...

Bonne soirée ![/QUOTE

Sadly, and unfortunately, I am slowly coming to that realization too. Doesn’t take many rotten eggs to create a stink in the whole kitchen. 

Bonne soirée aussi.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

yea, just takes someone to start a thread with a, "how dare they?!?" "oh, poor me..." attitude because someone didn't want to play with them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> yea, just takes someone to start a thread with a, "how dare they?!?" "oh, poor me..." attitude because someone didn't want to play with them.


His post wouldn't be the first. I kind of thought this site was sort of supposed to be a brotherhood of musicians\guitar players where we could share a bit of personal stuff. And personally I think he has a beef.
I do know one thing Vadsy. Where theres shit\drama in a thread your there to kick someone when he's down.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ou


guitarman2 said:


> Some people just aren't sociable. I guarantee if I was that guy at your house my cell would stay in the car. I see the same thing when I'm out golfing. A couple friends in my group will be sitting there in the power carts texting on their phones in between shots. I don't get it. My cell is either left in the car or zipped up in a pocket in my golf bag with the ringer off.


Our 4some has a no phone when golfing rule. There are a few concerns. 2 of us have actually been in a really serious golf cart accident (that was not our fault). I know it will sound silly to some, but people die in golf cart accidents every year, and it's amazing that we got away with no broken bones. So we don't want anyone messing around on a phone while driving, especially at the crazy hilly course we play on every Friday. We have DD cart driver for the same reason. Second, we play a lot of twilight rounds so it's not ok to be messing around slowing down play. It's a rule we decided on a long ago when we first started playing together. That and the 'no gimmies' rule hah.

The other part of this is there are people with every damn golf gadget under the sun. Hobby golfers who think they are pros. To me that's way more of an issue as far as things that screw up golf round times though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> His post wouldn't be the first. I kind of thought this site was sort of supposed to be a brotherhood of musicians\guitar players where we could share a bit of personal stuff.


I think you're mistaking this place for the GC from 3 years ago or possibly another forum altogether. I'm pretty sure that overall crankiness and politics is trending far more than gear talk these days.



> And personally I think he has a beef.


I think he needs to get over it, maybe mention it to the wife and kids to possibly make a learning opportunity out of it. Move on with the rest, don't invite them back, done. Why hold on to something so fiercely and freak out on a guitar forum except to get the angry luddite bandwagon rolling.



> I do know one thing Vadsy. Where theres shit\drama in a thread your there to kick someone when he's down.


I do what I can but in this case you guys were well into the drama before I arrived. I try and separate the gear and drama in my posts, as I am passionate about both and believe everything has a time and place. When it comes to drama I choose those only worthy of it, if you have my participation then you deserve it. I wouldn't call myself a hero but I certainly am a hero.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

vadsy said:


> yea, just takes someone to start a thread with a, "how dare they?!?" "oh, poor me..." attitude because someone didn't want to play with them.





vadsy said:


> I think you're mistaking this place for the GC from 3 years ago or possibly another forum altogether. I'm pretty sure that overall crankiness and politics is trending far more than gear talk these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you’re overreacting, calm down ;-)


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I put a couple of folks on the ignore list and the forum has a different feel. I've learned to chuckle inside when I see people constantly staring into their phones. It's their life they're missing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Daniel Grenier said:


> you’re overreacting, calm down ;-)


you’re learning to deal with it, that’s good


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Some people just aren't sociable. I guarantee if I was that guy at your house my cell would stay in the car. I see the same thing when I'm out golfing. A couple friends in my group will be sitting there in the power carts texting on their phones in between shots. I don't get it. My cell is either left in the car or zipped up in a pocket in my golf bag with the ringer off.


I'm 100% with you. When I go to a cottage/chalet/boy's weekend/etc., we always ditch the phones and watches into a drawer. It's been the rule since before smartphones even existed. But that's for an event with close friends....



Daniel Grenier said:


> Serious? FYI, and to clarify, the family was invited by my son and his family to come to my place because it’s on a lake and there’s a beach and a boat and lots of other toys that these suburbanites do not have access to in the city and it was hot as hell. I did not invite them. I do not know them. I am, through my son, offering all this free of charge, and with great warmth and pleasure, I might add. We love company and sharing what we are actually very blessed to have. Am I boring? Is my wife boring? Is my place boring? Not in the least. But putting one’s face in a fuckin cell phone as a “response” to this is just plain rude and ignorant AFAIC.
> 
> And me coming on this “open mic” part of the forum is “a pretty hilarious response”?
> Really? And why, exactly, are YOU here then?
> ...


....my issue is, while I appreciate your frustration, and while I might have felt the same way in your shoes, and while I, personally, wouldn't have acted in the same way as your guest, your desire to "lay down the law" and to passive-aggressively question their masculinity because, clearly, some city-slicker doesn't know how to properly use a rod and reel, leaves a bad taste in my mouth. As much as your guest may have been a jerk to you, it seems like you want to demean this guy because he didn't want to participate in a social outing. 

Maybe he's an introvert, maybe he has ADHD and is overwhelmed by the situation, maybe a LOT of things. Why get worked-up about it to the point where your wife has to restrain you from acting-out? Why not just relax and enjoy all the creature comforts you're fortunate enough to have at your cottage?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm gonna say a bunch of words, goddammit! And everyone better read them closely and do exactly as I wish! Because I am a keyboard warrior, since about 1971 dammit, so I know everything there is to know and am 100% right. Don't even try to contradict me, I'll ignore you but still manage to be quoted so often (due to my INSANE brilliance, righteousnous, and leadership in all schools of thought) that escaping my words by ignoring me back will be impossible, thus futile.

Hey, what's a cell phone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like some folks need to get off that other device and play some guitar


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> Looks like some folks need to get off that other device and play some guitar


I use my smartphone and iPad as part of my rig. I LITERALLY CAN'T GET AWAY FROM THESE DEVICES!!!!! *#*(


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've always had a "no cell phones at band practice" rule. This was challenged by the female vocalist in a new project just last week. She said that her cell phone was more important than the band and that I should get used to it.

My last gig with them will be Oct 27th.

Time is the one thing we have that we only have so much of - I will not let others waste and disrespect mine. Period.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> I'm 100% with you. When I go to a cottage/chalet/boy's weekend/etc., we always ditch the phones and watches into a drawer. It's been the rule since before smartphones even existed. But that's for an event with close friends....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction would have been to leave him to his devices (literally) or try to draw him into the conversation. As I said at the very beginning of this post, I wouldn't have made fun of him,


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> I use my smartphone and iPad as part of my rig. I LITERALLY CAN'T GET AWAY FROM THESE DEVICES!!!!! *#*(


Me too! BIAS FX on my iPad, backing tracks on my iPhone.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You can say anything you like about your phones but I walked out in the backyard this afternoon. Turned on my new bluetooth speaker. Connected it to my phone and asked the Google Lady to play Patsy Cline's best hits on Spotify and in less than 30 seconds, I'm in a musical wonderland. Smartphones can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> You can say anything you like about your phones but I walked out in the backyard this afternoon. Turned on my new bluetooth speaker. Connected it to my phone and asked the Google Lady to play Patsy Cline's best hits on Spotify and in less than 30 seconds, I'm in a musical wonderland. Smartphones can be a wonderful thing.


When they're just used as record players?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> You can say anything you like about your phones but I walked out in the backyard this afternoon. Turned on my new bluetooth speaker. Connected it to my phone and asked the Google Lady to play Patsy Cline's best hits on Spotify and in less than 30 seconds, I'm in a musical wonderland. Smartphones can be a wonderful thing.


It played Patsy Cline? It's defective.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> It played Patsy Cline? It's defective.


I also played The Pretenders greatest hits. Is that more to your liking?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I also played The Pretenders greatest hits. Is that more to your liking?


A little bit, but if it played anything Floyd pre or post Barrett I'd say it was working as it should.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> You can say anything you like about your phones but I walked out in the backyard this afternoon. Turned on my new bluetooth speaker. Connected it to my phone and asked the Google Lady to play Patsy Cline's best hits on Spotify and in less than 30 seconds, I'm in a musical wonderland. Smartphones can be a wonderful thing.


Thats all well and good if you have coverage.
I'm glad you like your phone,but any laptop or cd player could do the same thing and maybe in in higher quality/


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bubb said:


> Thats all well and good if you have coverage.
> I'm glad you like your phone,but any laptop or cd player could do the same thing and maybe in in higher quality/


The last time I tried to stuff a laptop in my pocket, my pants fell down.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> The last time I tried to stuff a laptop in my pocket, my pants fell down.


Did you try wearing a belt ?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Did you try wearing a belt ?


Stretchy suspenders. It was like my pants were doing a bungee jump.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Thats all well and good if you have coverage.
> I'm glad you like your phone,but any laptop or cd player could do the same thing and maybe in in higher quality/


CD player! I couldn't tell you when the last time I bought a physical CD was. I think it was 5 years ago at a friend's album-release party. Previous to that, it might've been 2005 or so 

Anywho, while I'm certainly not the type to look down my nose at those who are trying to ensure quality playback (I used to sell top-end HiFi and am a recovering audiophile, myself), there's a difference between sitting down in front of your He-Man stereo to listen to an album and kicking back, having a beer and listening to tunes in your backyard. If you want to haul your rig out to the deck to enjoy the nth degree of quality redbook PCM will give you over digital media, go nuts! I knew a guy with an absolutely silly system JUST for the deck (and a much more silly one in the basement), but the convenience of digital playback can't be beat.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> CD player! I couldn't tell you when the last time I bought a physical CD was. I think it was 5 years ago at a friend's album-release party. Previous to that, it might've been 2005 or so
> 
> Anywho, while I'm certainly not the type to look down my nose at those who are trying to ensure quality playback (I used to sell top-end HiFi and am a recovering audiophile, myself), there's a difference between sitting down in front of your He-Man stereo to listen to an album and kicking back, having a beer and listening to tunes in your backyard. If you want to haul your rig out to the deck to enjoy the nth degree of quality redbook PCM will give you over digital media, go nuts! I knew a guy with an absolutely silly system JUST for the deck (and a much more silly one in the basement), but the convenience of digital playback can't be beat.


I was thinking more along the lines of a bluetooth speaker and a laptop with maybe a disc drive.

I can always fire up the stereo in the garage for cds outside,there is even a double cassette deck out there .

Truth be told,my hearing is bothering me lately,hardly listen to anything anymore .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> the convenience of digital playback can't be beat.


This

As much as I love my albums, they are part of "dedicated listening time" - when I can listen uninterrupted and read those glorious covers. Outside by the pool it's an ipod with 1000 songs on it, occasionally a cd through an old 2 channel Yamaha and 8 Polk speakers scattered about the yard. Strictly for music as a very good (not great) backdrop to other activities.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a bluetooth speaker and a laptop with maybe a disc drive.
> 
> I can always fire up the stereo in the garage for cds outside,there is even a double cassette deck out there .
> 
> Truth be told,my hearing is bothering me lately,hardly listen to anything anymore .


If you're running anything through Bluetooth, then you're subject to the compression codec of Bluetooth software, so at that point there's really no difference between your source - either way, you're getting compression due to Bluetooth. Might as well stream from your phone rather than through your higher-rez options.

Now, the Bluetooth compression is aggressive and (depending on generation of hardware/software) quite noticeably bad. However, again, if you're just chilling and having some beers, no one will know or care.

What I like best about Bluetooth speakers is the ability to connect anyone else's device to it and listen to their music, too. That way, everyone isn't subject to non-stop Cure and Depeche Mode from my phone! 



allthumbs56 said:


> This
> 
> As much as I love my albums, they are part of "dedicated listening time" - when I can listen uninterrupted and read those glorious covers. Outside by the pool it's an ipod with 1000 songs on it, occasionally a cd through an old 2 channel Yamaha and 8 Polk speakers scattered about the yard. Strictly for music as a very good (not great) backdrop to other activities.


Absolutely. Like I mentioned above, the ability to connect other people's phones makes it a social occasion, too. It's great to hear new music you might not be aware of just by letting someone else be DJ for a bit. Look at that - technology promoting conversation and introducing you to new things you didn't know before. #WATTBA!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a bluetooth speaker and a laptop with maybe a disc drive.
> 
> I can always fire up the stereo in the garage for cds outside,there is even a double cassette deck out there .
> 
> Truth be told,my hearing is bothering me lately,hardly listen to anything anymore .


If you're using Bluetooth, it will compress regardless, so might as well go with what's easiest and not worry too much about quality. Bluetooth is universally pretty bad at compression (though it's getting better).



allthumbs56 said:


> This
> 
> As much as I love my albums, they are part of "dedicated listening time" - when I can listen uninterrupted and read those glorious covers. Outside by the pool it's an ipod with 1000 songs on it, occasionally a cd through an old 2 channel Yamaha and 8 Polk speakers scattered about the yard. Strictly for music as a very good (not great) backdrop to other activities.


The ability to use one Bluetooth speaker with many devices really makes listening enjoyable for me. I get to hang out with friends, listen to everyone's latest favourite tunes, and maybe even find some new music I didn't know of before. See? Tech doesn't have to be bad!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bought a cd a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> I bought a cd a couple of weeks ago.


I wouldn't even know what to do with one. It would be like that scene from 2001 where the apes discover the monolith and have no idea what it does. I think the only optical drive in my house is the PS4, and I don't think I've used even that in 3 or 4 years!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a CD ROM in my computer. Its what I used to digitize all my CD's on to my computer. I use J-River and Plex in order to access my music from anywhere in the world.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I have a CD ROM in my computer. Its what I used to digitize all my CD's on to my computer. I use J-River and Plex in order to access my music from anywhere in the world.


I don't know J-River. I'll check it out. I use Plex all the time.

When we built our latest machine, we opted for no optical drive and we haven't really missed it. I'd done the same thing and ripped my CD collection years ago to a combination of FLAC and 320kbps MP3. I've since sold/given away/thrown out all my CDs, cassettes, and vinyl. Everything is on a NAS that I have connected to my TV/PS4/Stero/PC and I use Plex or the native media browser on the PS4 to stream stuff around.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I don't know J-River. I'll check it out. I use Plex all the time.
> 
> When we built our latest machine, we opted for no optical drive and we haven't really missed it. I'd done the same thing and ripped my CD collection years ago to a combination of FLAC and 320kbps MP3. I've since sold/given away/thrown out all my CDs, cassettes, and vinyl. Everything is on a NAS that I have connected to my TV/PS4/Stero/PC and I use Plex or the native media browser on the PS4 to stream stuff around.


J-River I use for music in the house only. I have a Rega DAC that supports high res files. J-river supports high res music playback. Plex does not. At least not the free version. Plex I use for music, movies and TV shows and I have that enabled for remote access and I use NO-IP for DNS. I have a couple family members that access my Plex server using Roku from other towns and I use it when away.
I keep a CD-ROM in my computer incase I run across any CD's I want to digitize quickly. Its rare but it happens. I boxed all my CD's up and put them in the trunk of my car meaning to take it to "Beat Goes On" to sell but I ended up bringing them back in the house and stuck them in a closet. Emotional attachment I guess.
Strangely in about 1990 when I transitioned completely over to CD's I didn't hesitate to get rid of my vinyl. Then from 2000 on I spent years searching for all the LP's that I had previously.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I wouldn't even know what to do with one. It would be like that scene from 2001 where the apes discover the monolith and have no idea what it does. I think the only optical drive in my house is the PS4, and I don't think I've used even that in 3 or 4 years!


Mine go in my car's stereo, because sometimes your iPod isn't charged or you just really want the proper track order and sound quality.

I can't tell you how many times I've listened to Every Time I Die "From Parts Unknown" since I got it 4 years ago...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> <snip> Driving and using a smart phone is plan stupid and idiotic...


Agreed.



Frenchy99 said:


> In fact, as of July 1st here in Québec. If you get caught with your smart phone in your car, its 4 days driving permit suspension for 1st offender, 5 points off your driving permit and $300 to $600 ticket plus expenses... Since new young drivers here only have 4 points on they're permit, that means an immediate 6 month suspension for them...


That may be the most outrageous and ridiculous over-reach of bureaucracy that I've ever heard! Someone cannot take their phone from home - where they use it - to work - where they use it? That's insane! I'd be organizing riots!



Frenchy99 said:


> They are no longer F... around here...


No, you're f**ked!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

boyscout said:


> No, you're f**ked!


Agreed....

Here is the new description of the law:

Behaviours – Distractions
*What the Law Says*


The law is very clear: you must not use a cell phone or other portable electronic device while driving, unless it is a hands-free device. Failure to abide by this rule is an offence subject to a fine, demerit points and, in the case of a repeat offence, an immediate suspension of the driver’s licence.


*In brief*
“Every driver of a road vehicle is prohibited from using a cell phone or any other portable electronic device designed to send or receive information or to be used for entertainment purposes, and from using a display screen. […] The driver of a road vehicle who is holding a portable electronic device in hand or in any other manner is presumed to be using the device.”

“The driver who consults the information displayed on a display screen, including that of a portable electronic device, or activates a screen function must respect all of *the following conditions:*”


The screen (integrated into the vehicle or mounted on a bracket attached to the vehicle) displays only such information as is relevant to driving the vehicle or related to the operation of its usual equipment:
tire pressure
fuel consumption
driving mode (electric/fuel)
activation of various systems, such as four-wheel drive, traction control, parking assistance
road conditions, including obstacles and the condition of the pavement
weather conditions, such as visibility and temperature
itineraries (GPS)


The screen is placed so as not to obstruct the driver’s view, interfere with driving manoeuvres, prevent the operation of equipment or reduce its effectiveness and in a manner that does not present a risk of injury in an accident.
The screen is positioned and designed in such a way that the driver of the road vehicle can operate and consult it easily.
*In other words…*
Simply holding a portable electronic device in your hand or in any other manner (for example, between your shoulder and chin) while driving a road vehicle, for any reason, is illegal.

This prohibition does not apply to a driver whose vehicle is parked in a safe and legal place.

As soon as you are at the wheel of a road vehicle in a traffic lane, you are driving. *Even when you are stopped at a red light or stuck in traffic, you are driving!*


Simply put, when you are driving, you cannot use your cell phone or any other electronic device to…


make or answer a call
read or send a text message
check your schedule
check the time
check your Facebook activity feed
select a playlist
surf the Internet
do anything else…
The same rule applies to…


all types of phones, from the oldest model to the latest
all types of digital tablets
all types of media players (music, video, etc.)
all types of laptops

*Exceptions*
The prohibition from holding a hand-held device that includes a telephone function does not apply:


to drivers of emergency vehicles in the performance of their duties, e.g. police officers, firefighters or ambulance attendants
in the case of a two-way radio, that is, a device that does not allow the parties to speak simultaneously—also known as a walkie-talkie, mobile transceiver, two-way portable radio or two-way transceiver
when a device is used to make a 9-1-1 call

*Penalties*
Using a cell phone or another portable electronic device, or consulting a display screen without complying with the rules for its installation and use, or handling it in any way, while driving, automatically leads to:


fines
First offence: $300 to $600
Repeat offence (within a two-year period): double the minimum fine, or $600

immediate licence suspension in the case of a repeat offence (within a two-year period):
First repeat offence: 3 days
Second repeat offence: 7 days
Third repeat offence: 30 days

5 demerit points


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> That may be the most outrageous and ridiculous over-reach of bureaucracy that I've ever heard! Someone cannot take their phone from home - where they use it - to work - where they use it? That's insane! I'd be organizing riots!


M. Frenchy mis-stated the law. As he described it, it would be unenforceable. NO officer would be able to know that there was a phone in the glove compartment, purse, or briefcase unless they either had grounds for search (which seems unlikely in all but the very rarest circumstances) or there were regular mass stop-checks.

Here's the actual legal requirement: Distractions at the wheel: What the Law Says
Here's what the law says in Ontario: https://www.ontario.ca/page/distracted-driving

Hah! You beat me to it by seconds, fella! *#*(


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> M. Frenchy mis-stated the law. As he described it, it would be unenforceable.


If you get caught with your phone in your hand, lap or next to you is now a crime... and for all that would contest using it as a GPS, the law requires you to have a cell phone holder or else, first offense...

they are really cracking down on these laws in my area...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Agreed....
> 
> Here is the new description of the law:
> 
> ...


Wow. That's pretty harsh! And you know what? I like it. I'd like to see Ontario go a similar route. WAYYYY too many distracted drivers out there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Mine go in my car's stereo, because sometimes your iPod isn't charged or you just really want the proper track order and sound quality.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've listened to Every Time I Die "From Parts Unknown" since I got it 4 years ago...


I've never used the CD player in my SUV. I don't even know if it works! I did find a good use for it though. I have an iPhone holder that goes into the slot of CD player


----------

